# for you mk2 swap guys: my aeromotive stealth pump install



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

doesnt seem like the mk2 forum is going to care:
so i needed a solution for fueling my 1.8t coupe (after months of daily driving at low boost while permanatly sorting out my awic setup). 
i really didnt feel like using some sort of inline and was begining to suspect my stock intank was getting tired. 
enter the aeromotive stealth pump:

as you can see, it is very close in size to the stock intank pump, but it flows 340lph
anyway, all you really have to do is use a short piece of fuel injection hose to connect the pump to the basket and solder up your pigtail. aeromotive provides you with two clamps, a short section of hose, the pigtail, filter sock, and noise reducing sleeve.
it all fits, heres a pic:

solder job:

once the basket is back together, you just drop it in the same as a stock pump. THEN, get under the car and remove the accumulator box and pump entirely. connect the return line to the return line with some hose and connect the feed line with your filter in the middle. make whatever kind of bracket you want here, its pretty straightforward.
and then your done!
obviously this isnt a step by step DIY, but honestly, you shouldnt need one. if you cant solder two wires, identify the polarities of the stock wires, and connect some hose, then i dont know what to tell you.

on the pros of this:
eliminate crappy 21 year old pumps and accumulator box.
none of the noise of an inline.
tons of horsepower potential in this pump.

possible con:
pickup issues? this i dont know yet, im above 1/4 tank but should find out soon. i have faith though, as the pickup touches the bottom of the tank just like the stock pump.

later on im gonna use a relay kit to power it instead of the stock wires. but im really not sure if its necessary. according to a graph provided in the instructions, the pump will only draw 15amps at my max boost of 25.

thats all. aeromotive doesnt list this as an application on their site, but as you can see, it really is


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

i have an intank wallbro 255 set up similar (used the fox body mustang one). I'll do surge tank eventually. but its nice not having the fuel pump noise.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i have an intank wallbro 255 set up similar (used the fox body mustang one). I'll do surge tank eventually. but its nice not having the fuel pump noise.


I suppose having the limited noise is ok...but if you car (ie; no muffler or resonator) is loud enough then it doesnt matter because the whine of my walbro doews not exceed the rumble of my engine/exhaust at just part open throttle and you can fuhgetaboutit at WOT. 

Anyways, cool setup, good luck.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I left my intank and got a inline fitted in my mk2.
Have you ran with low gas in the tank? Are you having issues with the fuel starvation?


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

ive let it get down to a 1/4tank street driving (no WOT) and had no problems. i have always been hesitant with any pump to go full throttle at 1/4 or less. as i mentioned before, the pump touches the bottom of the tank; it is dimensionally identical to the stock setup. 
im moving in one week and will only be 3 miles from my work, so my plan is to throw my five gallon jug in my tank just in case, and see what happens when i dip below 1/4 driving around town. so far im predicting that there will be no issues. but ill report back anyway.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been thinking more and more of going with an in-tank pump..... my submerged 044 is still loud as hell even over the 3" exhaust. You can clearly hear it ALL the TIME :banghead:. It gets super annoying after a while.... props for thinking outside the box


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I like this, I think its a good idea. My question would be about the starvation the stock intank is designed to feed the stock style surge tank. 

Let us know waht you see when below a 1/4 tank. do you have a wideband gauge?


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

yes i have a wideband. however, im only gonna monitor for pickup issues below 1/4tank around town driving, no WOT. im not gonna risk a lean out. the 1.8t in my coupe has a BT setup w/ 3.94 final drive, things happen too quickly for me to monitor things all the time during a pull.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

mine has been this way for 5 years with no 1/4 pickup issues. Although its going to depend on how low the pickup is mounted in the tank (since my syncro tank is slightly different) 

:beer:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

my pickup touches the bottom of the tank (it resisted the spring when i pushed the pump down into the tank)


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*hi there!!*

Im looking very hard into your set up,looks clean and simple,by any chance someone knows were to find the rubber seal in the third pic? Trying to get rid of gas fumes inside the car and mine (the seal decompose from old age)dont seem to find it now were.thanks for a good write up,its on my to do list,later Roderick


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

the verdict is in: 
the pump still works great and supplies plenty of fuel. 
below 1/4 tank in right hand turns the in tank baffling is insufficient and the pump starves a little and leans out, but the car doesnt shut off. 
other than that one compromise, no problems. and i think that compromise is well worth the capabilities of this pump.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I'm running a surge to a gravity fed a1000 and I worry about the dinky oem lifter pump... sigh. More money to spend.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> I'm running a surge to a gravity fed a1000 and I worry about the dinky oem lifter pump... sigh. More money to spend.


If your return from your Fuel rail is going into the Surge tank 1st (rather than directly back to the tank), than you should be good up to about 350+ hp iirc and much higher for short durations (since you have the Surge tank reserve). I did the calcs when I was doing my setup, but would have to look for them to be exact.

Remember, that stock lift is low pressure (high Volume). But, there are limitations and mentioned. You could always add another if you need moar volume. I like the reliability of that stock VDO lifts, but that's just me. I believe the stock lift is 160LPH, so your motor would need to consume that before there starts seeing a deficit in the surge.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

smugfree3 said:


> the verdict is in:
> the pump still works great and supplies plenty of fuel.
> below 1/4 tank in right hand turns the in tank baffling is insufficient and the pump starves a little and leans out, but the car doesnt shut off.
> other than that one compromise, no problems. and i think that compromise is well worth the capabilities of this pump.


Yes, this is inevitable. Not that the pump is not near the bottom, but because there are no baffles inside the tank as you mention and the fuel goes to the side of the tank on turns. This brief starvation is not good for high pressure pumps either.

I seriously looked at this same option when I was redoing my system, but chose against it for this reason (among others). I was going to build in an in tank baffle using some one way ball valves (made for this), but the expense was going to be more than I was willing to go on this route and the opening in the MKII/Early Corrado Tank is small. Also, on that MKII setup that ORing on the telescoping setup is not really designed for high pressure. Mine was hard and w/o a tight fit to boot.

In the End, I went a different route which ended up costing a small fortune and a ton of work anyway :laugh: But, it is one thing that I should never have to revisit and the noise from the 044 reminds me of that every day 


...was going to design something similar this to fit but decided MKII opening was too small for something feasible. Went to the Later Corrado tank, which was more viable for this type, but...


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanks for posting this thread. I swapped my stock in-tank pump for an Aeromotive 11142 today and am happy with the results!


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha... hey dac!
I just did this on thursday myself!


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Big bumpin'

Any reason that I shouldn't keep the external pump after I install the stealth while I come up with a bracket for the filter? My intank seems to be dying so I'd like to swap that out soon but can't have a bracket made to hold the filter until later. Hope this is a dumb question. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

Long term testing bump


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr.loops said:


> Long term testing bump


I haven't had any problems with it. If I were racing or frequently running below 1/3 tank then I would install some type of inline surge tank or baffling. :thumbup:


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

fakename said:


> I haven't had any problems with it. If I were racing or frequently running below 1/3 tank then I would install some type of inline surge tank or baffling. :thumbup:



Have you been getting cavitation issues? I am looking at this pump for my 1.8T swap so i can tune for e85.


----------

